# What is the most interesting type?



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

I was talking with my INTP friend and he says that INFPs are the most interesting type. What do you think? What type is the most interesting for you? What need to have anyone/a type to be interesting?


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

The answer is obvious


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Because:


we are not interested in the rules
insane imagination
we can humor the dead
we have millions of hobbies and knowledge/understanding of almost everything


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I chose the INTJ but the ENTP would be a close second so far when it comes to curious types.


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Clearly the ESTJ. It takes work to have such strong Te. A pretty good Si. A meh Ne, and a negligable Fi.


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

INTPs. The only people with anything worthwhile to say or write, both throughout history and now. Obviously the fact that I am one has no effect on my judgement, none whatsoever.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

@*Aha* brought me here:crazy:

_Oh boy._ What's my job?
*votes INTP*


----------



## Nemurenainda (Apr 19, 2014)

I, too, was brought by Aha's rallying call. :crazy:

So I proceeded to vote for INTP, ESTP, INFP, INFJ, INTJ, and then.... ENTP.

All the interesting folks I've met have been Introverted so far, I suppose. :tongue: And then there's that one other Extrovert.

'Tis shame nobody's voted for ENTJ at the time of my posting. *stares at the clock*


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

xNTPs are the most interesting types in theory, but not in reality imo. ESFPs are the shit. 
I talk to xNTPs for some time and think "well, that's enough for now". I never get tired of ESFPs, though. Their combination of Fi and Se is perfect.

I prefer to keep a certain distance from xNTPs and admire them from afar. That's enough.


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't see ENTPs as a INTERESTING type like most of the people think. For me INTx and INFx are the most interesting types, ENTPs are earthquakes and I don't see how they excel so xD

Edit: Edit because I want to say: I'm not saying that ENTPs aren't interesting, only that they are not as interesting as people usually say (for me). I love ENTPs, but I think they have other "qualities".


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

So after getting denied at the border (due to a non-criminal traffic violation; more to come), I decided to reroute my trip from going to Thunder Bay or Nipigon (yeah didn't know exactly and lucky I didn't book a room) to now I'm in Calumet, MI. I did take Highway 41 all the way north past Copper Harbor. I'm basically more north in the continental USA than most people and it was all pretty random since my trip originally intended to go to Canada. I'm starting a blog on my impulsive traveling. I registered the domain and have hosting. I just need to start getting content.


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

With the caveat that I have no idea why I still participate in these types of polls:
I find other INTPs, ENTPs and ESTPs more as entertaining.
I can learn a lot from INTJs so they are interesting in that sense.
INFPs are so weird that I like 'em.
INFJs are projects to understand so they are also interesting.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Aha said:


> Because:
> 
> 
> we are not interested in the rules
> ...


And also:

Because all ENTPs voted for themselves. )


----------



## Empurple (May 20, 2010)

I think it pretty hilarious no one has voted ENTJ, even though I strongly disagree. They are extremely fascinating. But I had to vote INTJ.


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

Life.Is.A.Game said:


> And also:
> 
> Because all ENTPs voted for themselves. )


shhhhhhhhhh don't give up the fix!


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)

nujabes said:


> shhhhhhhhhh don't give up the fix!


It's inevitable, That voice in my head is just so persuasive and charming.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

INTP.

Since everyone wants to be this type.


Little do they know how shitty it actually is.


----------



## Sir Monocle (Jan 8, 2011)

I think the frog in my backyard is more interesting than any personality type. I mean... if you look at it... it just hops around everywhere!!! It's so amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was also going to go for my pubes as well... but it was a close call between the frog and my pubes.


----------



## Negativity Bias (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh ENTP being the winner? Man that is a surprise


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

INFJs are way more interesting than ENTPs. It seems people misread this poll as "most _amusing_ type".


----------



## Negativity Bias (Jan 27, 2013)

bollocks said:


> INFJs are way more interesting than ENTPs. It seems people misread this poll as "most _amusing_ type".


If you meant "most manipulative type", yeah INFJ would win medals for that.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

CynicalGiant said:


> If you meant "most manipulative type", yeah INFJ would win medals for that.


Oh come on, don't be so offended.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

CynicalGiant said:


> If you meant "most manipulative type", yeah INFJ would win medals for that.


Wouldn't the most manipulative type be the ENFJ? Or at least more manipulative than the INFJ?

From personalitypage.com : "Because ENFJ's people skills are so extraordinary, they have the ability to make people do exactly what they want them to do. They get under people's skins and get the reactions that they are seeking. ENFJ's motives are usually unselfish, but ENFJs who have developed less than ideally have been known to use their power over people to manipulate them". (No mention of manipulation on the INFJ's presentation page, just that they are very insightful).

I think it takes an extrovert to be a really good manipulator. I'm not saying introverts can't be, just that wanting and enjoying to be around people (not 24/7 but most of the time) seems like an obvious advantage in order to manipulate them.


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

question: who the hell thinks ISTJ's are interesting to begin with, let alone the MOST interesting type?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I voted for all of them. It's only fair. >.>
I have been studying all of them so yeah. No type left without holding my curiosity.


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

Intp isfp infp enfj


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I find ENTJs most interesting because they're so different from me and I not sure what to make of them. They seem to not know what to make of me either.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Like I said more to come: http://personalitycafe.com/entp-for...eling-must-suspicious-hell-border-guards.html


----------



## eydimork (Mar 19, 2014)

nujabes said:


> question: who the hell thinks ISTJ's are interesting to begin with, let alone the MOST interesting type?


Probably C.G. Jung, and anyone who has ever actually read and understood C.G. Jung's work, like this guy

* *






Mizmar said:


> For me it's almost a tie between Si and Ni if only because Jung's descriptions of them sound so cryptic and strange (with their users apparently witnessing elves and demons and all sorts of strange visions and stuff). In fact, if it weren't for Jung's profiles for the two Introverted Irrational types, I don't think I would have any interest in Jungian functions at all. I love how he says that they are perceived by others as the most "useless" of types. For the purpose of voting I'll go with Ni since Jung calls the Ni-type the strangest type of all.





 It's a feast in MBTI's bubble of errors to say that introverted sensation is dull and predictable when Jung have clearly described introverted sensation as out-schooling all the other types when it comes to "strange" "impossible to read" and "WTF was that?!" which is caused by how introverted sensation types view the world entirely in primordial images (deities and demons), and how their intuition is entirely archaic when it protrudes... When you think of introverted sensations types archaic intuition, think of this...






If you want a portrait of an introverted sensation type, take Charlie Sheen. 










Or, from fiction... Hydell from Lockout.


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

As @bollocks said, I think people voted ENTPs thinking on the most amusing type. And as I said, I can't understand why people vote ENTPs as the MOST interesting type. Obviouly, I put all the types and It's logic that all types would be voted, but... 40 VOTES? W-why? Can I ask? I don't understand..


----------



## Sir Monocle (Jan 8, 2011)

This poll is funny. The ENTP line looks like a big f*ck you middle finger. XD


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

I chose ISTP. I just find them fascinating. 
ENTP are right up there with them though, as well as the fun and crazy ESTPs. ;]


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

ENTP and ISFP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Laxgort said:


> I don't see ENTPs as a INTERESTING type like most of the people think. For me INTx and INFx are the most interesting types, ENTPs are earthquakes and I don't see how they excel so xD
> 
> Edit: Edit because I want to say: I'm not saying that ENTPs aren't interesting, only that they are not as interesting as people usually say (for me). I love ENTPs, but I think they have other "qualities".


I agree! My BF is a ENTP, she's definitely the most fun. But not the most interesting. 

I separate interesting from most likable. 

I consider IorE-NFP, IorE-STP, IorE-NTJ, SFP's or INTP to be the most interesting in terms of concepts of human blends.


----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

My innate need to be interested is currently satisfied by three people: me, myself, and I. So perhaps I am a BIT biased when I say ENTP for the win...but I'm not that narcissistic, I swear.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Mercutio said:


> My innate need to be interested is currently satisfied by three people: me, myself, and I. So perhaps I am a BIT biased when I say ENTP for the win...but I'm not that narcissistic, I swear.


Nice signature


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Why is everyone so confused on why ENTPs are voted the most interesting types? I admit on here we're mostly trolls but in real life my friends find me quite interesting. We're not just "amusing", we have a combination of Ne and Ti, which makes for a good amount of weird ideas. I can entertain every personality type on their own level if I choose to. We're seen as shallow and "jokers" or "amusing", but we're a lot more then that. I can have a conversation with a stranger for hours, I'm very good at creating a conversation with someone even if I have no real interest in the other person. I think that makes for a pretty interesting person. I'd like to meet some ENTPs in real life, then I can finally have an interesting conversation with someone other then myself.


----------



## Jerzy Urban (Apr 6, 2013)

Intj of course, intj's are so interesting, ave intj's

I lolled when i saw ENTP. I voted INFJ of course.


----------



## mrb (Dec 10, 2013)

My type is the most interesting.


----------



## kbestp (Apr 25, 2014)

Im estp and I find its super easy to talk at length with intj. Especially an intelligent ,open minded intj


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

@Cinnamon83 I'm glad you agree! I think people say that ENTPs are interesting because they have a lot of projects and they're fun but... Is this really interesting? Is this really the MOST interesting of someone for general people? I think the INTP-behavior is more interesting than ENTPs. I think a mind of a INTJ is more interesting than ENTPs. And I think INFxs usually are more interesting than ENTPs. ENTPs are awesome, but they are easily to "understand" in general concepts (but I love them)

Sorry if I said something stupid! Please, take the liberty of correct me.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Laxgort said:


> @_Cinnamon83_ I'm glad you agree! I think people say that ENTPs are interesting because they have a lot of projects and they're fun but... Is this really interesting? Is this really the MOST interesting of someone for general people? I think the INTP-behavior is more interesting than ENTPs. I think a mind of a INTJ is more interesting than ENTPs. And I think INFxs usually are more interesting than ENTPs. ENTPs are awesome, but they are easily to "understand" in general concepts (but I love them)
> 
> Sorry if I said something stupid! Please, take the liberty of correct me.


Judging by this, you have no idea how Ne works. Ne is pure fantasy. The mind of a Ne-dom is the strangest and most colossal pile of visions and thoughts you will ever encounter. If you want a thought out of the box - you should ask the ENTPs (or ENFP if you do not care about your mental health)
ENTP are the most unpredictable of the types. That IS a definition of interesting.
Easily to understand? What you understand is what we wish you to understand. 






Anyway, we are both biased because we represent here both ENTP and INTJ


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

Aha said:


> Judging by this, you have no idea how Ne works. Ne is pure fantasy. The mind of a Ne-dom is the strangest and most colossal pile of visions and thoughts you will ever encounter. If you want a thought out of the box - you should ask the ENTPs (or ENFP if you do not care about your mental health)
> ENTP are the most unpredictable of the types. That IS a definition of interesting.
> Easily to understand? What you understand is what we wish you to understand.
> 
> ...


I know how Ne works and I can say that FOR ME ENTPs aren't as interesting as other types. Obviously I think you and me can't come to an agreement, but... For me an ENTP is exhausting. Always with brainstorming, always with the "same" type of humor (I love your humor but it's a lot of monotonous and easily to foresee). I think Ne is one of the best functions, but I don't think ENTPs are interesting. Your behavior isn't it for me, too. 
Anyway Ne is my opposing and Ni is your opposing, so... For me talk about your ideas or theories without thinking and improve it it's stupid. All of Ne-doms and usually Ne-auxiliar do this: They have a theory. They talk to you. They improve their theory while they're talking. They change their opinion or theory a lot of times. I HATE this. INTJ usually think in a theory and develop it in their minds with Te and maybe Fi, etc. For me changing your vision of something all the time is horrible. For me Ne has a lot of good and perfect things, but a lot of annoying, too. 

Anyway at the same time I think Introverted types are more interesting that extroverted types because I think all introverted functions are "better" than all extroverted functions.
Ni > Ne
Ti > Te
Fi > Fe 
Si > Se.
Obv is only my opinion, MY OPINION I say again that I love ENTPs.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Laxgort said:


> I know how Ne works and I can say that FOR ME ENTPs aren't as interesting as other types. Obviously I think you and me can't come to an agreement, but... For me an ENTP is exhausting. Always with brainstorming, always with the "same" type of humor (I love your humor but it's a lot of monotonous and easily to foresee). I think Ne is one of the best functions, but I don't think ENTPs are interesting. Your behavior isn't it for me, too.
> Anyway Ne is my opposing and Ni is your opposing, so... For me talk about your ideas or theories without thinking and improve it it's stupid. All of Ne-doms and usually Ne-auxiliar do this: They have a theory. They talk to you. They improve their theory while they're talking. They change their opinion or theory a lot of times. I HATE this. INTJ usually think in a theory and develop it in their minds with Te and maybe Fi, etc. For me changing your vision of something all the time is horrible. For me Ne has a lot of good and perfect things, but a lot of annoying, too.
> 
> Anyway at the same time I think Introverted types are more interesting that extroverted types because I think all introverted functions are "better" than all extroverted functions.
> ...


Introverted functions may be "better" in terms of depth but there is a tradeoff for the depth and that is communication. Communication is a key factor in deciding whether or not you find somebody interesting just as much as depth. Extraverted functions provide that communication and introverted functions provide that depth. I believe what people are voting the most interesting depth wise is Ti. The Ne communicates the Ti most interestingly as well. ENTP > INTP because more people find the communication of Ti is more fulfilling to their curiosity than they find the mysteriousness of the Ti to be fulfilling.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Laxgort said:


> They improve their theory while they're talking. They change their opinion or theory a lot of times. I HATE this. INTJ usually think in a theory and develop it in their minds with Te and maybe Fi, etc. For me changing your vision of something all the time is horrible.


Ever changing visions = interesting. Be stale = boring. 

Ne-Ti is much more capable of producing new theories and ideas
Ni-Te of understanding principles
Ti-Ne theorizing and deconstructing everything 
Ni-Fe for understanding people
Fi-Ne unrestricted by objective reality fantasies 

Introverted functions are more interesting? Nope. Most fiction writers and famous physicists are Ne-users.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Stelliferous said:


> Introverted functions may be "better" in terms of depth but there is a tradeoff for the depth and that is communication. Communication is a key factor in deciding whether or not you find somebody interesting just as much as depth. Extraverted functions provide that communication and introverted functions provide that depth. I believe what people are voting the most interesting depth wise is Ti. The Ne communicates the Ti most interestingly as well. ENTP > INTP because more people find the communication of Ti is more fulfilling to their curiosity than they find the mysteriousness of the Ti to be fulfilling.


Actually, you can work your Ne on depth too, when in conjunction with Ti or Fi. It is an amplificator. You will get an all encapsulating depth in the result. 

As INFP, you should have experienced that


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Aha said:


> Actually, you can work your Ne on depth too, when in conjunction with Ti or Fi. It is an amplificator. You will get an all encapsulating depth in the result.
> 
> As INFP, you should have experienced that


It's not depth Ne has so much as the ability to go anywhere. Basically you use your Ne to get in "position" for your Ti.


----------



## Sir Monocle (Jan 8, 2011)

What I have experienced with Ne is that I get visions, theories, ideas, etc. that are so outrageous and out there... that people don't understand them or me, and they just seem to blow them over. It's not they that they don't follow a "logic," they are just extremely hard to explain, and when attempting to do so... you sound like a loony. Some people are more about order..... I am more about chaos, because chaos is the natural existence/"order" of the universe. You can try to put things in order, but in the end it fails... Entropy wins over. Most INTJs just want to work with something they can use and put into practice, they don't like intangible variables.

EDIT: ENTPs are kind of like Greek Philosophers without science. Just their mouths. We can say a lot of things... but we lack the proof. We may be right... but we may also be wrong.

Don't know... my range is between INTP and ENTP... My Ne and Ti switch from time to time.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

SJs bore me.


----------



## Annwuzhere (Jul 23, 2013)

A tie between INFJ and ENTP.

Most people of these types are quite the enigma. Maybe it's my INFP thirst for mystery :crazy:


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

Stelliferous said:


> Introverted functions may be "better" in terms of depth but there is a tradeoff for the depth and that is communication. Communication is a key factor in deciding whether or not you find somebody interesting just as much as depth. Extraverted functions provide that communication and introverted functions provide that depth. I believe what people are voting the most interesting depth wise is Ti. The Ne communicates the Ti most interestingly as well. ENTP > INTP because more people find the communication of Ti is more fulfilling to their curiosity than they find the mysteriousness of the Ti to be fulfilling.


Well, obv extroverted functions are better in extroverted things like socialize but if Ti is the function which gives the interesting factor to an ENTP... it isn't better an INTP? I'm not saying that ENTPs aren't interesting, repeat, only that they aren't THE MOST interesting type. For me all introverted are more interesting than extroverted types and I think ENTPs are the most amusing type, etc etc and it's good, but NOT the most interesting type. There are other types who are more interesting than ENTPs (and less exhausting for me)


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

Aha said:


> Ever changing visions = interesting. Be stale = boring.
> 
> Ne-Ti is much more capable of producing new theories and ideas
> Ni-Te of understanding principles
> ...


For me changing your vision/opinion all the time isn't interesting, it's stupid and exhausting. 
I think Ne-Ti is good at logical brainstorming in general (including create new theories, a fabulous sense of humor (for me, this is personal), etc) and Ni-Te at understanding of all kinds of concepts and better at abstract conversation. 

I think we can't come to terms.


----------



## CCCXXIX (Mar 11, 2011)

The fuck? Who the hell is voting for NTs?

I'm sorry but NTs are not interesting at all. They're easy to figure out because they make sense.

Now trying to figure out a feeler, that shit's interesting.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

ENTP and ENFP
INTP
INFP
INTJ
INFJ

that's my list in order of interestingness, haha.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

CCCXXIX said:


> The fuck? Who the hell is voting for NTs?
> 
> I'm sorry but NTs are not interesting at all. They're easy to figure out because they make sense.
> 
> Now trying to figure out a feeler, that shit's interesting.


I find NT's interesting, because, I find NTPs talk about their ideas a lot, and they get pretty excited, sometimes about talking about stuff they wanna do, or on speculations they enjoy engaging in. 

I find NTJs interesting because they use their Ni so differently, I love seeing Ni in others, it's not only rare, but it's so idiosynchratic, because another Ni dom, whether INTJ or INFJ, will have all these different ideas and conclusions that I would have never thought of, but I still recognize the thought process. 

But all this may be because I am a feeler, and so I have fun exploring my thinking side, and I enjoy debating with other Ti types, even though eventually the discussion ends up with me and the other Ti blowing our own individual "thought bubbles" that do nothing but bump against each other. I prefer discussions with Te types, because I know what angle their going to come from, because Te is a rational function that behaves in predictable ways. I like TJs because they give my thinking more structure, if that makes sense.

Edit: the above is why ENTJ is the only NT not on my list. I list ENTJs but the Te does make them very rational, and not as interesting as an aux Te or so on, would be.


----------



## CCCXXIX (Mar 11, 2011)

dulcinea said:


> I find NTJs interesting because they use their Ni so differently, I love seeing Ni in others, it's not only rare, but it's so idiosynchratic, because another Ni dom, whether INTJ or INFJ, will have all these different ideas and conclusions that I would have never thought of, but I still recognize the thought process.


That's not necessarily them using Ni differently, that's them having a different primary/secondary function for Ni to play with. All Ni does is try to piece together information.



> Edit: the above is why ENTJ is the only NT not on my list. I list ENTJs but the Te does make them very rational, and not as interesting as an aux Te or so on, would be.


Yeah, rational people are pretty uninteresting.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Aha said:


> Judging by this, you have no idea how Ne works. Ne is pure fantasy. The mind of a Ne-dom is the strangest and most colossal pile of visions and thoughts you will ever encounter. If you want a thought out of the box - you should ask the ENTPs (or ENFP if you do not care about your mental health)
> ENTP are the most unpredictable of the types. That IS a definition of interesting.
> Easily to understand? What you understand is what we wish you to understand.
> 
> ...


Well in my case I was simply trying to say that my bf of 15 years is ENTP, and your right she can pull a rabbit out of a hat. But as an INTP its all easily readable. I was probably more of an ENTP as a younger child. I think its easy to read. The illusions you speak of or deceptive ability might fool another type, but in my case with my BF of 15 years she's pretty predictable, all her actions are pretty clear. I can even predict a lot of her behavior when its unpredictable to anyone else. Of course she would say the same for me, as we are that candid with each other. She knows me like the back of her hand, too. Just because I can't see what the heck motivates her to pull the rabbit out of hat doesn't mean I don't know its coming. Just as she has no clue why I am able to passively draw my conclusions in a reserved approach and often finds me cynical. Really all I am saying for me and my type, ENTP is too cousin related for me to find the most interesting. 

Again as I already stated she's the most fun and happens to be my best friend so clearly I like her just find. But its not all that much of a puzzle for me. Just as I am sure an INTP is not to you in some regard.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

CCCXXIX said:


> The fuck? Who the hell is voting for NTs?
> 
> I'm sorry but NTs are not interesting at all. They're easy to figure out because they make sense.
> 
> Now trying to figure out a feeler, that shit's interesting.


Feelers make sense too. They are driven by environment and emotion. Pretty easy. They react. Weather in or out they are pretty easy to figure out. 

If you actually think theres not easily readable nature in F as far as patterns.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Cinnamon83 said:


> ...my bf of 15 years is ENTP, and your right she can pull a rabbit out of a hat..


At first: _hm...wtf...._and then I laughed so hard about the "bf" thing :laughing: Urban Dictionary: bf


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Cinnamon83 said:


> Feelers make sense too. They are driven by environment and emotion. Pretty easy. They react. Weather in or out they are pretty easy to figure out.
> 
> If you actually think theres not easily readable nature in F as far as patterns.


I'd imagine, though, from a thinker perspective the rationale of an F would probably run counter to the logic of a thinker. 

Fe's are usually easier to read in general, because Fe can cause an FJ to behave in predictable ways, but I would imagine to a Te type, Fe might be hard to wrap around because sometimes they don't see why Fe's base their decisions on the things they do, like, for instance "Why do you want everyone to like you so much?" or something like that, haha. 

I would imagine to a Ti, Fi must be flippin, enigmatic, haha. Cuz Ti is so internally rational, and Fi.... when I'm sitting back just thinking about things, and trying to get the feel of what it must be like to be an Fi, even though I am an F, I just can't understand, at all, what it must be like. I mean, I've read experiences by FPs, that they've seen pictures or related stories, from years ago, and tears still come to their eyes. Their internal landscape is so full of feelings, but I imagine that if an FP would try to imagine my internal landscape, they'd probably think I was an android, haha.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

All intuitive feelers are interesting. They are epic and idealistic.. I value those things


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Aha said:


> At first: _hm...wtf...._and then I laughed so hard about the "bf" thing :laughing: Urban Dictionary: bf


Yeah pun received. Your brilliance is just so overwhelmly interesting.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Cinnamon83 said:


> Yeah pun received. Your brilliance is just so overwhelmly interesting.


I am still laughing. Rolling on the floor. Literally :laughing:

Read the 3rd and 4th interpretation again :laughing:


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

CCCXXIX said:


> The fuck? Who the hell is voting for NTs?
> 
> I'm sorry but NTs are not interesting at all. They're easy to figure out because they make sense.
> 
> Now trying to figure out a feeler, that shit's interesting.


Well, NTs are interesting. Maybe ENTxs not at all, but INTx yes. Feelers too, but for me only three of them: xNFP and INFJ. And ENFP... more or less.

ST and SF for me aren't interesting. ISxP maybe can pass with a 5, but... INTx are interesting. Ti-Ne-Si function in INTPs combinated with their Fe-inferior is interesting. The way they act or the wat they show love or feel love above all when they're youngs is interesting. The strainer Te-Fi in the INTJs and our Ni is interesting. The mode we can foresee situations, behavior, the break of a company (for example) etc is interesting. Our behavior is interesting. Our Se-inferior is interesting. Our theories (INTx), our form of improve it, etc is more interesting that SF (for example). INT and NF in general are the most interesting types for me. S types aren't interesting, for example. They aren't. They have other qualities, but they are the most easily to foresee, read...

Edit because I want to say ENTPs and ENTJs are interesting, but they stand* in other things. 

*Do you say stand in this context?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Aha said:


> All intuitive feelers are interesting. They are epic and idealistic.. I value those things


Did you really just say epic, after using the urban dictionary against me?

Anyways I am pretty sure I voted INFP I can't remember for sure tho.


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Cinnamon83 said:


> Did you really just say epic, after using the urban dictionary against me?
> 
> Anyways I am pretty sure I voted INFP I can't remember for sure tho.


It is my favorite word. INFPs fantasies are epic. Power of Ne combined with strong feelings... A good instrument for writer.

Against you? Why so serious?


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Do you notice a common trait of the three first types? They are Ne users


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ISTJ. They seem the most diverse out of all the types.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Laxgort said:


> Well, obv extroverted functions are better in extroverted things like socialize but if Ti is the function which gives the interesting factor to an ENTP... it isn't better an INTP? I'm not saying that ENTPs aren't interesting, repeat, only that they aren't THE MOST interesting type. For me all introverted are more interesting than extroverted types and I think ENTPs are the most amusing type, etc etc and it's good, but NOT the most interesting type. There are other types who are more interesting than ENTPs (and less exhausting for me)


Well an extravert would blow your mind like ten times an hour whereas the introvert is too busy in his or her head not sharing their interesting thoughts.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

The most interesting people are of the most common type, yet forge uncommon paths to an interesting life.


----------



## codydraco (Mar 5, 2014)

INFJs I wish I was one or was close friends with one, they seem so amazing and ugh -_-


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I find 4, 5 & 7 in enneagram most interesting. This is comprised of many NPs, but also FPs. 
The 4s are interesting to me because of their creativity & individual expression, the 5s if we share a common interest because of their depth in it, and 7s because of the breadth of experience & ideas they can cover. I like some 6s who are the neurotic, morbid types too. 

In MBTI, I went with the NPs & FPs then. While I didn't vote for them, special mention to ISTJs who share my interests. ISTJs are interesting in direct proportion to how much they share your interests. They are fascinating if you have stuff in common & terribly boring if you do not.


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

I would say ENTP or INTJ. The INTJs I've met have all had a cynical view on humanity in general, but they all had a weird fantasy complex. One person cosplays as a Time lord in real life and really loves adorable time travel adventures, one person online role-plays as a space pirate or slightly cruel multi-millionaire, and another person will just go on and on about science fiction and video games. And ENTPs are just fun to be around. I haven't gotten to talk to many, but when I do, we get into all kinds of trouble.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

aha said:


> at first: _hm...wtf...._and then i laughed so hard about the "bf" thing :laughing: urban dictionary: Bf


lmao


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

Stelliferous said:


> Well an extravert would blow your mind like ten times an hour whereas the introvert is too busy in his or her head not sharing their interesting thoughts.


But the introverted types continues being more interesting than extroverted, only they not shares their toughts so easlily like the extroverted. And an introverted can share his/her toughts to you, only need confidence or somethings, it depends of what person.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Laxgort said:


> But the introverted types continues being more interesting than extroverted, only they not shares their toughts so easlily like the extroverted. And an introverted can share his/her toughts to you, only need confidence or somethings, it depends of what person.


That doesn't really happen with an ENTP though. Ne-Ti just has so much depth that even when saying 10 things an hour they won't run out of fuel. An INTP won't run out of fuel either but an extravert gives more of the interestingness.


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

Stelliferous said:


> That doesn't really happen with an ENTP though. Ne-Ti just has so much depth that even when saying 10 things an hour they won't run out of fuel. An INTP won't run out of fuel either but an extravert gives more of the interestingness.


ENTPs only gives more entertainment.


----------



## Necrox (Jul 28, 2013)

The type of any person who is not boxed in by type.


----------



## SkittlesButterface (Apr 17, 2014)

People in general are interesting. Why the need to choose?


----------



## Sir Monocle (Jan 8, 2011)

@Necrox Kudos man. I can totally respect that.
@SkittlesButterface Yeah, me too. I find all people interesting. I just like solving them and thinking about their story and motivations and everything.

I guess the original poster just made the poll with already having her mind chosen on one thing. Even if the polls say otherwise... she will still not agree. AND that is ok because it is her personal opinion. I guess she just wants people to agree with her views.... but I guess we are all doing the same thing.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Laxgort said:


> ENTPs only gives more entertainment.


K if you think other people thinking is a form of entertainment.


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

Stelliferous said:


> K if you think other people thinking is a form of entertainment.


I only say that INTPs are more interesting than ENTPs, who gives more entertaiment and they are the most amusing type. Other user said too that people vote ENTPs thinking in amusing and not in interesting. Sorry, but I don't understand _why_
are ENTPs more interesting than other types like INFPs. I understand the interesting of Ti, but... Ne? Is Ne interesting? I love ENxPs, but their Ne isn't interesting at all. Maybe for a "new person" this can be interesting, but for a moment. In general, they aren't interesting. ENTPs have a lot of qualities, but be interesting isn't among them.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Laxgort said:


> I only say that INTPs are more interesting than ENTPs, who gives more entertaiment and they are the most amusing type. Other user said too that people vote ENTPs thinking in amusing and not in interesting. Sorry, but I don't understand _why_
> are ENTPs more interesting than other types like INFPs. I understand the interesting of Ti, but... Ne? Is Ne interesting? I love ENxPs, but their Ne isn't interesting at all. Maybe for a "new person" this can be interesting, but for a moment. In general, they aren't interesting. ENTPs have a lot of qualities, but be interesting isn't among them.


Well that's just bullshit. If you say ENTPs are NOT interesting then you are using the word inappropriately.


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

Stelliferous said:


> Well that's just bullshit. If you say ENTPs are NOT interesting then you are using the word inappropriately.


ENTPs are interesting, but they aren't the MOST INTERESTING type. I said it before, ENTPs are interesting, but they aren't more interesting than INTPs. If you think in an ENTP as a "extroverted INTP" obviously they are interesting, but for a incredible reason an ENTP isn't an extroverted INTP. 
Also ENTPs "create" theories very fragile, usually their theories only are "sketches of what could be" and not theories. Repeat: ENTPs ARE interesting. They ARE interesting. They ARE amusing, but they aren't the MOST interesting type.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

The very subjective personal opinion of this extremely subjective term of ''interesting'':

INTP, INTJ and ESTP.

INTPs thinking fascinates me. Reading through their documented ideas... it's very entertaining to me. It seems like they notice things that should be like ''dohh'', but other's just never even think about them or notice them. 

INTJs, because you guyz can be so hot and cold. I love the hidden bunny hunny crunchy sugar kittens that sleep inside you. And it always moves me when an INTJ opens up and gets all feely. Those situations are special.

ESTPs excite me. My interest in them sparks very quickly, but yes, also dies rather quickly. But for that brief moment it's real fun and an interesting experience.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Laxgort said:


> ENTPs are interesting, but they aren't the MOST INTERESTING type. I said it before, ENTPs are interesting, but they aren't more interesting than INTPs. If you think in an ENTP as a "extroverted INTP" obviously they are interesting, but for a incredible reason an ENTP isn't an extroverted INTP.
> Also ENTPs "create" theories very fragile, usually their theories only are "sketches of what could be" and not theories. Repeat: ENTPs ARE interesting. They ARE interesting. They ARE amusing, but they aren't the MOST interesting type.


Your poll says otherwise.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Why on the earth would you even debate about something being or not being interesting. It's possibly the most subjective term ewerr in this world and existence..... It's like debating: ''no you don't feel this way''.... ''no YOU don't feel this way''.


----------



## Gruvian (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh, how do you define interesting then? I'm way too lazy to go through 9 pages to see if you answered this already so... 

ENTPs have so many votes maybe because what _you_ find interesting may not meet the definitions of ''interesting'' of other people. You have said the word ''interesting'' at least 10x times without explaining _why_ is it interesting. 

I've read this word enough times, I'm done.


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

Stelliferous said:


> Your poll says otherwise.


And I ask why people see ENTPs as the more interesting type because I don't understand why. Anyway the poll should have the option of X types can't vote for themselfs, because I'm sure that a lot of types would have less votes.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

SplitTheAtom said:


> Why on the earth would you even debate about something being or not being interesting. It's possibly the most subjective term ewerr in this world and existence..... It's like debating: ''no you don't feel this way''.... ''no YOU don't feel this way''.


Well someone kept asking "why why why???" So I thought I'd play devils advocate. >.<


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Laxgort said:


> And I ask why people see ENTPs as the more interesting type because I don't understand why. Anyway the poll should have the option of X types can't vote for themselfs, because I'm sure that a lot of types would have less votes.


Lol ENTPs are not the majority of voters, I can tell you that much.


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

Stelliferous said:


> Lol ENTPs are not the majority of voters, I can tell you that much.


Why people understand what they wants.
I only said that a lot of types (ENTPs, INTJs, ESFPs...) would have less votes. at what time I said: "EH, IF ENTPS CAN'T VOTE FOR ENTPS, ENTPS WOULDN'T BE LEADING THE POLL"?
Obviously I said something for you and something as a complement.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Gruvian said:


> Oh, how do you define interesting then? I'm way too lazy to go through 9 pages to see if you answered this already so...


Something in the lines of ''Engaging or exciting and holding the attention or curiosity.'' would be the usual definition. All it's missing is ''holding *ones* attentions or curiosity.''



Stelliferous said:


> Well someone kept asking "why why why???" So I thought I'd play devils advocate. >.<


Uhh, yes, because every single thought in our minds has to have a logical reasoning that would be logical to the whole human race ^^


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Laxgort said:


> Why people understand what they wants.
> I only said that a lot of types (ENTPs, INTJs, ESFPs...) would have less votes. at what time I said: "EH, IF ENTPS CAN'T VOTE FOR ENTPS, ENTPS WOULDN'T BE LEADING THE POLL"?
> Obviously I said something for you and something as a complement.


An ENTP could find _other _​ENTPs interesting, no? Not quite sure what it is that is going on in your head that you think other people have surely mistaken who they find interesting because you don't find them interesting.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

SplitTheAtom said:


> Something in the lines of ''Engaging or exciting and holding the attention or curiosity.'' would be the usual definition. All it's missing is ''holding *ones* attentions or curiosity.''
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, yes, because every single thought in our minds has to have a logical reasoning that would be logical to the whole human race ^^


Not sure how that fits in. Was explaining to one person who couldn't understand another perspective.


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

Stelliferous said:


> An ENTP could find _other _​ENTPs interesting, no? Not quite sure what it is that is going on in your head that you think other people have surely mistaken who they find interesting because you don't find them interesting.


I only said that I don't understand why and people don't stop to explain me with details why, so it's normal for me keep in my position. 
And sorry for the capitals, but I'm get stressed with this. I think I explained it clearly.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Laxgort said:


> I only said that I don't understand why and people don't stop to explain me with details why, so it's normal for me keep in my position.
> And sorry for the capitals, but I'm get stressed with this *I think I explained it clearly.*


Me too.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay, I'm not really sure. Probably INTP, actually, and not just because I am one. XD

Basically I'm just trying to figure out the type of this one girl I met whom I would hijack class discussions with just for fun, and the type of the one friend I've ever had whom I was actually able to world build _with_. Like, our creative ideas would build off one another's in the most awesome way. 

And the first one's definitely looking to me to be either INTP or INTJ, with the second one being one I'm not as sure about. Hm.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow, how is ENTP winning? I wouldn't say they're the most interesting. I am best friends with an ENFP and we entertain each other immensely. I love talking to her, it's a blast! We have literally spoken to each other every single day since we met 6 months ago and we still feel like we have a million more things to tell each other. I have never met anyone I've clicked with this fast. So yeah, I just had to vote for ENFP. I also voted INFP (another friend is one and we keep each other pretty entertained), INFJ (I understand you guys so well one minute and then you surprise me the next; you're like a box of chocolates), INTJ (smart, great sense of humor, finds me entertaining for reasons I don't really understand), and INTP (because the ones I know are hilarious).


----------



## owlhead (Aug 12, 2012)

NTs and NFs are my favourite.


----------

